#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Twitter Insights into NFL Playoffs Discussion.

## Bhavya

Recently, Twitter shares insights into the NFL playoffs discussion. These insights will help marketers to plan their commercial ads and campaign strategies. You can check out those Twitter insights in the below graphic!

twitter_super_bowl_infographic.jpg

----------

